# Hi Im Shi Wei from Malaysia!



## mantidsandgeckos (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi, I am Shi Wei and I just started keeping mantids. Now I have 3 Pseudocreobotra ocellata.


----------



## Malnra (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forums.


----------



## darkspeed (Mar 22, 2008)

Welcome!!!


----------



## pedro92 (Mar 22, 2008)

Welcome from Montana.


----------



## Rick (Mar 22, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 25, 2008)

A little late, but welcome from OHIO!


----------



## asdsdf (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## collinchang635 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi Shi Wei! Collin here. This is my user


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 15, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

